# Call of Duty World at War friend unable to connect



## fojacko (Sep 5, 2011)

The problem is, whenever we try to play zombie mode with each other, we are unable to. We get the error "Game session is no longer active". We have tried Hamachi, port forward, DMZ and disabling firewall, none of these have helped and we brought the game purely for coop zombies. This happens when I try to connect to him and vice-versa.

Ps: we are both using BTHomehub2, I have tried the portforward software but could not get it to connect to my router. Also we have disabled Hamachi whilst trying any of the other methods.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Are you using a router to connect to the Internet aside from the BTHomeHub device? Ports should only need to be open to the computer hosting the game.


----------



## fojacko (Sep 5, 2011)

im not sure what you mean, but im using a netgear wireless adapter, i am 90% sure the port forwarding just doesnt want to work for that game because i have port forwarded TF2 in the past, same router, same wireless adapter and had no problems, anyway i will try on the computer connected up to the router (ethernet) and see whether there is any problems. also we can connect to random peoples games and its fine, and another thing is that people who dont live near me can also connect fine


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Make sure you only have one port entry enabled at a time, as ports can only be open to one computer.
Is the BTHomeHub the only external device you are using to connect to the Internet?


----------



## fojacko (Sep 5, 2011)

i think the ports are ok because they seem to be open now, i will try tomorrow, if i cant get it to work i will post back. also i have some pictures there is one error but im not sure whether it is just a bug with the software

Error world at war pictures by JackTalbot96 - Photobucket


----------

